# Good deals found on DVD and Blu-ray



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I have thought about starting a thread on here for some time that would consist of good deals being found on DVD and Blu-ray discs.

With Black Friday rapidly approaching,several stores/sites have been dropping price points considerably on alot of material.

I will begin this thread with three good deals I have found from the Wal-Mart site.

1. 24 Season 7,6 Disc DVD set for $18.86 with free shipping.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10818205

2. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince Blu-ray with Digital Copy and standard DVD for $15.32 with free shipping.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=12534017

3. Terminator Salvation,3 Disc Blu-ray with Digital Copy for $15.32 with free shipping.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=12518775

State taxes are not included with the stated price points.

Wal-Mart is also selling the standard DVD releases for HP and Terminator for $9.98 each.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Amazon has both Terminator Salvation and The Mask of Zorro BluRays available for pre-order at $16.49.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info. 

It has been widely reported via numerous online and broadcast outlets that Amazon,Target and Wal-Mart have had "price wars" going on for all kinds of merchandise for awhile now.

I would expect this trend to continue through the holiday season.



jeffshoaf said:


> Amazon has both Terminator Salvation and The Mask of Zorro BluRays available for pre-order at $16.49.


----------



## Galley (Apr 3, 2007)

How about _Up_, _Monsters Inc._ and _Cars_, all on Blu-ray Disc for $31.00?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Another good deal indeed.

Thanks for the info. 



Galley said:


> How about _Up_, _Monsters Inc._ and _Cars_, all on Blu-ray Disc for $31.00?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

*The Green Mile* Blu-ray can be pre-ordered for $19.86 from Wal-Mart's site.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=13069881

Street date is 12/1/09.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Mad Men Season 2* Blu-ray for $20.49 from amazon.com.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0027HOBM2/ref=s9_blfr_bw_tr03?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-7&pf_rd_r=0XASGH8E6RCDPVZTRW88&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=501502371&pf_rd_i=384082011

This is currently a Black Friday price point.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Harry Potter Years 1-5* Blu-ray for $54.99 from amazon.com.

Another Black Friday price point for the box set.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001DPHDI8/ref=s9_al_bw_t7?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-5&pf_rd_r=14H80Q5S72VP3JAST7X7&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=501610871&pf_rd_i=12917411


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Live Free or Die Hard* Blu-ray for $7.99 from amazon.com.

http://www.amazon.com/Live-Free-Die-Hard-Blu-ray/dp/B000VNMMQ6/ref=pd_ts_zgc_d_12917411_5?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&pf_rd_p=501612211&pf_rd_s=right-4&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=12917411&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1GTAR1FJMB9STRXHMCFV


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Amazon:
Live Free orDie Hard, I am Legend, The Terminator -$7.99 each
Quantum of Solace - $9.99
Gladiator, Braveheart - $10


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I just looked at amazon.com. They have 313 BluRays on sale from $7.99 up. I got some of my favorites:








Amazon.com: Dirty Harry Ultimate Collector's Edition (Dirty Harry / Magnum Force / The Enforcer / Sudden Impact / The Dead Pool) [Blu-ray]: Clint Eastwood: Movies & TV $52.99








Amazon.com: Blade Runner (Five-Disc Complete Collector's Edition) [Blu-ray]: Harrison Ford, Sean Young, Rutger Hauer, Edward James Olmos, Ridley Scott: Movies & TV $21.99

Plus Bullitt, Ronin, 2001 & 2010.

WalMart, Best Buy, Buy.com, etc all have some. Amazon and BB seem to have the best selection overall.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The best deals I have seen anywhere (as far as not online) were at Walmart today - 36 titles @$10 a piece...and a number of them were newer ones...not just the same old "rerun" sale titles everybody seems to offer.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I picked up a couple of older titles on Blu-ray for $10 each at Wal-Mart today.

*The Terminator* and *Predator*.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Walmart has now come even with Best Buy, in terms of Blu Ray movie sales.

They used to be a 20%/40% market share comparison...but are now both even at about 30% of market share each. 

Walmart has made a major electronics department "upgrade" over the past 60 days, and added much more Blu Ray content and additional players for sale, apparently resulting in the increase in market share.

Both retailers have lowered prices on BD movies, as has Amazon over the holiday season.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Band of Brothers blu-ray $37.49 w/ free shipping

http://www.amazon.com/Band-Brothers...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1261492239&sr=8-1


----------

